# Ladies: menopause hormone levels



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I'm into menopause (over one year now without period) and I was wondering if any ladies have had estrogen and progesterone and other hormones tested and then HRT? And also curious if HRT helps to ease anxiety/dp/depression that increases about this time of life? I'd like feedback before I get the advice or therapy. I know docs have stopped the HRT, but I believe, the bio-identical treatment is safe, from what I've heard. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Rebekah said:


> I'm into menopause (over one year now without period) and I was wondering if any ladies have had estrogen and progesterone and other hormones tested and then HRT? And also curious if HRT helps to ease anxiety/dp/depression that increases about this time of life? I'd like feedback before I get the advice or therapy. I know docs have stopped the HRT, but I believe, the bio-identical treatment is safe, from what I've heard. thanks.


Hello. A fellow cougar here.









Interesting question. I am in forced menopause as I had a mastectomy last year for an estrogen eating tumor. This did not please me. To the best of my understanding I will not be able to have HRT (estrogen, etc.) ever.

But, I take Tamoxifen and the side effects are indeed menopause ... and it fits as I'm 52.

My guess is that yes, HRT would help bottom line with the lovely hot flashes and other miserable symptoms. My cousin has done beautifully on HRT. Also good for the bones, etc. But it can keep you on a more even keel.

But interesting, I am already on Lamictal and Celexa. (Klonopin as well), but similar meds are given to women who have been put on Tamoxifen to alleviate depression, anxiety and even hot flashes.

There is always risk/benefit.

I'm not sure what bio-identical treatment you are looking into? In your case you can do a trial and error bit.

I will say, with my being forced into menopause (though in theory I am NOT in real menopause) my emotional symptoms have sort of evened out .. which makes sense. At least there is not the monthly worsening of DP/DR and depression.

If you feel depressed/more DP/DR, etc. and are physically healthy, and even feel anxiety and DP/DR more, you have a lot of options.

1. I know there are a number of herbal and dietary remedies, but they are still "drugs" and you should consult your MD 
2. I can't eat Soy anymore, which ticks me off, as it has PLANT ESTROGEN (live and learn). Eating soy products could help.
3. If your symptoms don't improve, I've heard great things about HRT for many symptoms
4. I am actually on the meds that are given to women on my cancer med. I think Effexor is used more often and I've heard that is evil for DP ... but not everyone. But an SSRI and a med such as Lamictal or Neurontin ... very interesting ... can stabilize mood, help you have far fewer hot flashes, and even you out so the DP/DR doesn't get worse from lack of sleep, etc.

Hope this helps.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

thanks for the input, Dreamer.
So, I thought after one year of menopause, my hormones would have settled down by now, but, it seems, I am getting bouts of anxiety/depression/dp. I'll be fine for a day, connected to all of life, ya-ya and feel wonderful with no DP, then in a few days anxiety through the roof/DP/depression. Went to my family doctor yesterday and she is getting a script ready for bio-identical hormones I can apply topically, so dose it the way I need to. I hope it helps to even out my mood swings. I'm not a rager personality, taking crap out on people, never have been, but do tend to turn inward with anxiety/dp/depression. I would like to get some Lamictal to try, but can't find a Psychiatrist in the area who will give it to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Rebekah said:


> thanks for the input, Dreamer.
> So, I thought after one year of menopause, my hormones would have settled down by now, but, it seems, I am getting bouts of anxiety/depression/dp. I'll be fine for a day, connected to all of life, ya-ya and feel wonderful with no DP, then in a few days anxiety through the roof/DP/depression. Went to my family doctor yesterday and she is getting a script ready for bio-identical hormones I can apply topically, so dose it the way I need to. I hope it helps to even out my mood swings. I'm not a rager personality, taking crap out on people, never have been, but do tend to turn inward with anxiety/dp/depression. I would like to get some Lamictal to try, but can't find a Psychiatrist in the area who will give it to me.


This is the bane of menopause. I have been through some serious depression since taking the Tamoxifen. I would say, you can talk with your GYN and explain you are more depressed/anxious -- which in my book has also added to my DP. I'd say a Gynecologist, not a GP if you have one ... also at this stage in life it's good to have a GYN. A GYN should understand this from a HORMONAL/gynecological POV.

Now granted I am a cancer patient, but my oncologist prescribes antidepressants to women on Tamoxifen. Those dealing SPECIFICALLY with women's' issues might be more likely to give you an Rx for an SSRI if worse comes to worse. But there are a ton of journal articles indicating that Effexor and Lamictal (and I think Neurontin) help with the whole menopausal mess -- from depression/anxiety to hot flashes -- when I have those, I can literally stand outdoors in 30 degrees and finally feel comfortable! That alone can interrupt your sleep which will also make you feel lousy.

I'm glad you're starting out w/bio-identical. But if that doesn't work, I would see a GYN. It is commonly known that menopause can worsen emotional problems.

Someone said to me the other day, "A uterus should by default be considered a pre-existing medical condition" lol.

Keep us posted.

Lord, I've "been there, done that." I wish I were young again.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I tried some bio-identical HRT prescription in this concentration: 1.5mg Estradiol and 100mg. Progesterone in one gram of topical cream. I applied about 1/4 tsp to a smooth area of skin for two evenings. I felt more anxious and had a very cold and nervous feeling inside my body--as if my blood pressure dropped or my body temp. I felt worse, overall. I also had hot flashes at bedtime and restless sleep. I stopped taking it. The doctor never did run a baseline test to see where my hormone values were pre application. She only prescribed based on my symptoms of anxiety. I need not mess with mother nature for myself. I feel better not taking any replacement hormones.


----------

